# HSN, QVC, or ShopNBC (Or Any Other Home Shopping Outlet), Which Is Best



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

Among *QVC*, *Home Shopping Network*, *ShopNBC*, and other such networks, which one do you think is best?


----------



## jbrooks987 (Jun 5, 2004)

Personally I don't watch any of 'em - but my next door neighbor has QVC on probably 18 hours a day - every day.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Chihuahua said:


> Among *QVC*, *Home Shopping Network*, *ShopNBC*, and other such networks, which one do you think is best?


Best for what?:grin:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Several years ago I actually had a customer buy a system from me so they could watch ShopNBC. I thought that was rather silly, but they enjoyed one of the on air people on the channel and went for it. That person is no longer with ShopNBC and I have no idea if the customer still has the system. :lol:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Chihuahua said:


> Among *QVC*, *Home Shopping Network*, *ShopNBC*, and other such networks, which one do you think is best?


QVC bar none! They've been in HD since March on some systems.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> Several years ago I actually had a customer buy a system from me so they could watch ShopNBC. I thought that was rather silly, but they enjoyed one of the on air people on the channel and went for it. That person is no longer with ShopNBC and I have no idea if the customer still has the system. :lol:


I bought a computer from them and it caught on fire I returned and blocked that channel. Jim Peterson who sold his computers on ShopNBC is now on QVC, so watch out.:eek2:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol: Ok, you Home Shopping fans. ValueVision (now ShopNBC) started in Minneapolis quite a few years ago (1991 or so). Carmella Richards was one of the on air people there. I got a call from her one day looking for a C-band dish so that she could keep up on ValueVision since it wasn't on the cable system 24/7 in Minneapolis. The first 3 pictures here: http://www.pbase.com/rking401/satellite_installs show the dish that I installed there. Since that time Carmella and husband have split, but he still has the house and still uses the dish. About 4 times a year he takes time off and flies down here (sometimes with the daughters) to jump out of perfectly good airplanes and hang out in Vero Beach (for some reason) for a few days.


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

That's a tough one.. I enjoyed removing each one of them out of my guide pretty much equally.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

My wife loves QVC the best, HSN second and Jewelery TV third. My DVR is filled with timers from mainly QVC and some HSN.

I can't stand Jewelery TV because their hosts all have very piercing voices.


----------



## KTMCDO (May 31, 2003)

jsk said:


> My wife loves QVC the best, HSN second and Jewelery TV third. My DVR is filled with timers from mainly QVC and some HSN.
> 
> I can't stand Jewelery TV because their hosts all have very piercing voices.


true but some of the female hosts are sure easy on the eyes to look at


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like someone's going to be happy soon. See this thread Not a joke - HD shopping channels coming soon


----------

